# Wanted: Bar tape



## Tharg2007 (1 Jul 2009)

any one got any spare bits knocking about for free, will pay postage.

Doesn't need to be full roll as its going on some bullhorns.
Not bothered about colour or type.

I seem to have hammered mine and its coming unraveled and falling apart.

Thanks


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Jul 2009)

Tharg, I'm pretty sure I have the stuff that was on my Giant SCR2 originally in the shed - it's odd stuff, but you're welcome to it if you want it.

I can probably drop it off if you're somewhere in the city centre.


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 Jul 2009)

I finish at 5.30pm and could meet anywhere in town around that time, or in the morning? usually roll into town around 8.45am

I sometimes get out of work at lunchtimes but not that often, sometimes i nip up to tib street for a butty


----------



## dan_bo (1 Jul 2009)

I've got 1/2 a pack of pink if you want it.......


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 Jul 2009)

sure , ill have anything, its for my everyday/winter fixed so dont care too much how it looks,


----------



## dan_bo (2 Jul 2009)

Sorry mate forgot about this I can meet you around 3.30-4.00 tomorrow if you like......


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Jul 2009)

will be stuck in the office at that time. Any chance of dropping off at GBH, i could swing by then after work, if you dont mind that is. I dont get out till 5.30  alternatively I might pop to tib street for a flat bread at lunchtime, could be there about 12:10 to 12:45 ?


----------



## Tharg2007 (3 Jul 2009)

will be at gbh for 12.15 to 12.45 ish today provided its not pissing it down, in which case I will be staying put


----------



## dan_bo (3 Jul 2009)

Sorry mate I completely forgot (again). Tell you what i'll drop it in over the weekend and let you know when it's in. Where do you go for your flatbread?


----------



## Tharg2007 (3 Jul 2009)

i go to bread and butter just down the road from gbh


----------



## Tharg2007 (3 Jul 2009)

looks like im staying put :S


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Jul 2009)

i believe that was you going the other way this morning Dan_bo ?
That was me riding up with sharky


----------



## dan_bo (6 Jul 2009)

Was it? oh. Didn't see either-oops. 

your bar tape's in pal.


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Jul 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Was it? oh. Didn't see either-oops.
> 
> your bar tape's in pal.



n1 for the bar tape.

Sharky said it was you, wilmslow road between fallowfield and rusholme, you were heading out of town. You nodded and i nodded back, was on a red ribble with sharky on his spesh behind me.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Jul 2009)

As I remember now- i was going up't hill. Hello.


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Jul 2009)

Picked up the tape yesterday, Thanks Dan!!!


----------

